# We can rebuild him



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Just some pics of me (before and after-last year), work still in progress.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Big change, especially in the lats.

Well done.


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

The deltoids are looking good .

Keep up the good work RUSC


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

looking great bud! massive change!

Where in cornwall u from? you look really familiar..... i am from plymouth


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

in pic 1?, if it is your doing great, good stuff


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

**** you were skinny dude! looking solid now, and much better without that mullet 

lol another baldy with glasses and a goatee on the forum... lol time for me to retire


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Excellent progress. Very impressive.


----------



## chopper-reid (May 24, 2004)

yup, nice solid lats you have there mate:cool:

keep it up

By the way how long ago was the first pic??


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Biker said:


> lol time for me to retire


Your about pension age anyway arent you mate? lol 

RUSC a massive transformation mate. Looking big and solid now and a top rate base to improve further imo. Weldone bro!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow looking impressive mate. I think John touched on it. I dont really think that was you in the first photo so you are really doing somthing right. 

What are your stats mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The first pic does not look like the last ones.

You look much tougher in the last pics.

Big transformation bro, lookin good for sure, especially the arms.

What did you do?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It's all in the tattoes...............lol


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking good cous,i think you was a little bigger when you trained in Truro?!!(ie b4 injurys etc)

have you had more work done on your tat m8?

Pop in soon m8 as we have got some new kit in the gym now & its a lot better

im working thurs nites & Sat days


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

mdrury2003 said:


> looking great bud! massive change!
> 
> Where in cornwall u from? you look really familiar..... i am from plymouth


TRURO, born & bred.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

chopper-reid said:


> yup, nice solid lats you have there mate:cool:
> 
> keep it up
> 
> By the way how long ago was the first pic??


First pic is me in 1994.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

robdog said:


> Your about pension age anyway arent you mate? lol
> 
> RUSC a massive transformation mate. Looking big and solid now and a top rate base to improve further imo. Weldone bro!!!


Oldy but a goody.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

winger said:


> Wow looking impressive mate. I think John touched on it. I dont really think that was you in the first photo so you are really doing somthing right.
> 
> What are your stats mate?


Oh yea thats me, confirmation can be given by Shakey.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> The first pic does not look like the last ones.
> 
> You look much tougher in the last pics.
> 
> ...


Just after that first pic was taken I got really ill, When I got over that I completely changed my lifestyle, eating habits and got into the gym. The rest as they his history.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

winger said:


> Wow looking impressive mate. I think John touched on it. I dont really think that was you in the first photo so you are really doing somthing right.
> 
> What are your stats mate?


First pic - Chest 32", Waist 28" & Biceps 11"

Last year - Chest 42", Waist 32" & Biceps 17-18"

PB - Squat 180Kg, Bench 135Kg & Deadlift 225Kg

All this done natural and Clean


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

shakey said:


> Looking good cous,i think you was a little bigger when you trained in Truro?!!(ie b4 injurys etc)
> 
> have you had more work done on your tat m8?
> 
> ...


Well cous, I was bigger but had to slim down to make the weight category. This will be my last year at this weight, I've decided to get a little bigger after the British Champs in may next year. (barring injurys - I hope)

No I haven't but more is planned.

I will try 2 get over ASAP.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Looking good RUSC, just goes to show how training can transform you and your life, you remind me of Charles Bronson (Inmate not Actor)


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Brilliant, very symmetrical, well, except for that nipple ring  You obviously know how to train properly


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

lol, LOVE the tat, and love the hair in the first pic


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Harry said:


> Looking good RUSC, just goes to show how training can transform you and your life, you remind me of Charles Bronson (Inmate not Actor)


I'll take that as a complement, Harry


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Insanity said:


> Brilliant, very symmetrical, well, except for that nipple ring  You obviously know how to train properly


Still learning.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

tuc biscuit said:


> lol, LOVE the tat, and love the hair in the first pic


So do I. As for the hair, should have shaved it off years ago.:eek:


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

A Big Thanks to all the positive feedback from all of you, will post new pics just before the SW Divisionals in Dec.

Again a Big Thanks. 

Keep it real.


----------

